# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا أهداءات كسر حماية جوالات النوكيا في أقل من دقيقتين بدون شهادة

## TIGER_GSM

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ اليوم ساقوم أخر طريقة كسر حماية هواتف الجيل الثالث و الخامس أقل من دقيقتين  في منتدى لا يخلو من المفاجئات  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ اولا مفهوم كسر الحماية   هي  عملية إضافة ملفات معينة للجوال لتسمح لك هذه الملفات برؤية ملفات النظام  التي قامت بإخفائها الشركة الأم – نوكيا – ومن ثم التعديل عليها أو الإضافة  عليها لإضافة مميزات جديدة و مهمة لجوالك. وفوائد كسر الحماية كثيرة ولكن سوف نأخذ ما يخصنا هنا وهي أهم فائدة وهي إمكانية تثبيت البرامج كيفما تشاء بدون شهادة وبما أن كسر الحماية عملية برمجية فبإمكانك إلغائها وقتما تشاء بإزالة تلك الملفات عن طريق إعادة تهيئة الجوال أو ما يسمى بالفرمته .   هدي طريقة لكسر حماية بعض الأجهزة فقط مثلا ن73 و ن80
أولا  وقبل كل شئ إذا كنت سبق لك جربت طريقة أخرى أو تبثت أي برنامج كسر حماية  يجب أن تفرمت الجهاز وطرق الفورمات معروفة لدى الكثير وإحداها
‎*‎#7370#
 code 12345 / 00000
ثم قم بتحميل البرنامج من هناالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  SecMan.v1.1.Modificado.9.2.sisx  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  التثبيت:*قم بتثبيت ملف
 QuickKithack
 *عند بداية التثبيت ستظهر لوحة الخيارات قم باختيار الملفات المناسبة لجهازك
 BiNPDA Security Manager
 InstallServer
 CapsOffDriver
حسب نوع جهازك  (Symbian 9.1) E60, E61i, E62, E65, E70, N71, N73, N75, N77, N80,
 N91, N91, N92. 
(Symbian 9.2, 9.3):
 E51, E90, N76, N81, N81 8GB, N82, N93, N93i, N95,
 N95-2, 6290, 5700, 6120, 6110, i520,
 i550, i400, i450, i560, G810, N78,
 N96, 6220.
 *عند انتهاء التثبيت ادخل للبرنامج سيطلب منك الموافقة على تثبيت الملفات المختارة اضغط
 OK
ستأخذ العملية بعض الوقت انتظر حتى ظهور هذه الرسالة‎‎  
  قم بالضغط على
 OK
وسيتم اعادة تشغيل الجهاز والتثبيت بنجاح   مبروك عليك كسر الحماية الان بامكانك تثبيث كل البرامج دون مشاكل او شهادات   بالتوفيق للجميع   
وشكرا    
ردودكم تشجعنا  
وتحية لكل مشرف في المنتدى

----------

